
Ex Nokians launched a compnay called Jolla to continue working on MeeGo - siteshwar
http://twitter.com/JollaMobile/statuses/221540251670298624
======
rbanffy
Now, if only we could flash it into Lumias and convert them into N8.75's...

------
Zigurd
As a matter of national economic and technology policy, Finland needs a
backstop to Nokia. And the world could use another open platform for phones.

